# Another good mans lost



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wow, that poem made me smile but made me sad...I like it so much!


----------



## darijans (Mar 5, 2007)

WoW...i really liked this poem...it is...hm...it is just beautiful...

P.S.sorry,if i didn't spell good some of the words...well..that's because i'm from serbia...i hope that you will understand me... :?


----------

